# No Ground Wire for Dishwasher



## Kristin12 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello,

We have had a TON of irritating issues in installing a new dishwasher. The final one? There is no ground wire, just the one red and one white wire coming from the wall.

When our old one first had trouble, our appliance repair guy said it wasn't grounded properly, and did something to the wiring which he said would fix it. What could he have done? He did not run a new wire from the dishwasher to the box that can be accessed from the basement. 

Is there some easier way to ground it that does not include running a wire all the way from the box to the dishwasher? 

Is it horrific to use it without it being grounded? 

Finally, if we have to add a ground wire, what parts do you need and what do you do?

Thanks so much in advance for your help! This whole dishwasher experience has been a nightmare and I just can't wait for it to be over.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

It is a good idea to put the dishwashwasher on its own circuit. Based on the fact that the hot wire is apparently red, I wonder if your dishwasher circuit is shared with at least one other device. Also, the dishwasher typically has a green grounding screw on the dishwasher. This screw is intended to be used to attach the green or bare copper equipment ground wire that should be part of the circuit (typically there would be a black hot, a white neutral, and a green or bare ground wire).

From your description, it sounds like there is no ground wire in the circuit. I wonder if the ground was cut off?

The best solution would be to run a new, 20A, 12 gage circuit from the panel to the dishwasher. Where I live, you are also supposed to have a positive means of disconnecting the dishwasher that is visible from the dishwasher. Typically this means installing a switch above the counter that is wired ahead of the dishwasher on the circuit. I don't think this is even NEC code, just a local requirement, but you may have something similar. Good to check with the code enforcement officer before you install the circuit.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

is the junction box in the wall metal or plastic? 

Do you know why NM (Romex) cable is?

BX cable?

If so, do you have any idea what type of cable is present in this circuit?

are you comfortable with opening up your electrical panel? If so, remove the front and look at the cable coming in from the dishwasher to see if there is a ground wire in that cable.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I am assuming this is older wiring? I am also thinking maybe the other guy jumped a wire from the neutral to the ground on the recepticle.

The red wire for hot feed is confusing to me for a 110 circuit.


----------

